# predict STEVE NASH's stats for this year



## SlamJam (Nov 27, 2004)

now that we know that he wont have amare whatdo u think nash will average for this year?


----------



## SlamJam (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: predict STEVE NASH's stats for this year (keep this one)*

sorry it made 2 posts im not sure why. this is the one to keep


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

If he's without Amare, I doubt he cracks 10 apg considering he didn't do it once in his career other than this past year (and he had lots of people to pass to on the Mavericks). Not only is he without Amare, but without JJ and Q as well. His best options now are Raja Bell, Marion and Kurt Thomas.

*Edit -* Also, a poll isn't really that accurate when it's about stats considering there are more possibilities than the mentioned.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Ras said:


> If he's without Amare, I doubt he cracks 10 apg




In the intra squad scrimmage he posted 22 and 11 assist, without Amare. And he only played like 25 minutes. So, I think he can post the same numbers or better.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

22ppg 8apg 46% shooting Suns lose a lot, Nash vs. Marbury thread springs up about January.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Since Stoudemire is out, Nash is gonna be controling even more of the decision/offensive game.


He controlled about 80% or more last year. He'll probable have the ball in his hands 90% of the time hes on the floor. 


It won't be that hard for him to average those high assist numbers.


----------



## ljt (May 24, 2003)

15-18 ppg and 7-9 apg!


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

This time without Amare will be an interesting test of how worthy Nash really was of the MVP, something a lot of people (myself included) questioned. If he can lead the Suns to a good record without Amare it will say something, at least, about his MVP caliber.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

Y dont we just wait and see, and stop coming to useless conclusions. And how can u doubt that Stevie is the MVP. How many times have u been held back?


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

This is gonna be very interesting to see how he does without 75% of the guys he started with last year.

Gonna be a lot of Marbury v. Steve Nash threads like Memphisx noted.

I think he'll be around 16-18 and 7.5


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

THE MATRIX 31 said:


> And how can u doubt that Stevie is the MVP. How many times have u been held back?


You clearly have a mature, objective view on this issue. I commend you.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

ok


----------



## Harry_Minge (Oct 4, 2005)

u only get credited with an assist when the guy u pass makes his shot

amare was shooting 54% and taking 20 shots a game
qrich was throwing 15 shots and good 3 point %
jj was shooting good fg% too


U REALLY THINK NASH CAN PUT UP THEM NUMBERS WITH THOSE 3 PLAYERS MISSING

DONT EXPECT THEM TO BE TEARING UP AND DOWN THE FLOOR WITH KURT THOMAS AND RAJA BELL ON THE TEAM EITHER

pressure is on nash to score now and without amare the suns and nash are heading backwards


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

SunsFan57 said:


> In the intra squad scrimmage he posted 22 and 11 assist, without Amare. And he only played like 25 minutes. So, I think he can post the same numbers or better.



Yeah, because those intra-squad scrimmages are a real good indicator of a real regular season game. 

I think MemphisX has the right idea. Higher PPG, lower APG, lower FG%.

When you lose an offensive juggernaut like Amare, let alone Q and JJ as well, it gets tougher for all the other guys to score... especially Nash who will now be the main focus of the defense.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Kt is gonna take 5 or more shots from the pick-n-roll. 


And if Nash is the focus of the Defense, he'll be open and knock it down 3 out of 5 times.


Then Raja in the scrimmage game hit 5/7 3pters. James jones also made like 4/8 3pters.


Jackson was a little off, but he can light it up from outside.


I still think Nash will put 10+ assist every night and atleast 15 or more points.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

SunsFan57 said:


> Kt is gonna take 5 or more shots from the pick-n-roll.
> 
> 
> And if Nash is the focus of the Defense, he'll be open and knock it down 3 out of 5 times.
> ...


You expect Raja and Jones to shoot 50% or above from 3 for the entire year? 

And why keep referencing the scrimmage game? That is even worse than trying to take something from a preseason game.


----------



## 34ppierce (Oct 6, 2005)

people, even me, are predicting a big season for nash, marion and bell, but now that amares out, teams will likely target the offensive anitiator more than ever, with double teams and so forth, leaving Shaun Marion (who still can take on most power forwards) trying to be the muscle of the team....more then ever will they have to rely on their perimeter players....nash will find it difficult without Amare, he will find a way to score 16-19ppg but i dont think he will lead the NBA in assists...


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

JNice said:


> You expect Raja and Jones to shoot 50% or above from 3 for the entire year?
> 
> And why keep referencing the scrimmage game? That is even worse than trying to take something from a preseason game.



Just using it as an example of what I think they can.

Not saying they're gonna shoot 50% or score over 20 a game. 



People are forgetting, they're still a running team. And a spot up and shoot type of team.


Its not gonna be to hard for Nash to get 10 or so assist a game.


----------



## dwade3 (Sep 12, 2005)

34ppierce said:


> people, even me, are predicting a big season for nash, marion and bell, but now that amares out, teams will likely target the offensive anitiator more than ever, with double teams and so forth, leaving Shaun Marion (who still can take on most power forwards) trying to be the muscle of the team....more then ever will they have to rely on their perimeter players....nash will find it difficult without Amare, he will find a way to score 16-19ppg but i dont think he will lead the NBA in assists...


ditto, i also think this team is gonna be even easier to shut down offensively, even if they are a run-n-gun team, no inside threat other then Thomas and Grant, who offensively will have to step up or a shaky season for Phonix


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Its not gonna be to hard for Nash to get 10 or so assist a game.


It damn well is. The guy had never done it before in his career until last season.


----------



## dwade3 (Sep 12, 2005)

EHL said:


> It damn well is. The guy had never done it before in his career until last season.


yeah and AT LEAST 4 of them assists were to amare each game....


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

Well as you can see im a Suns fan, and i believe Nash's Assists numbers will go down. I didn't buy into any of the stuff coming from all the haters mouths about the suns and nash not as good because of no jj and qrich coz i believe nash could of made his assists thru raja, james jones, jimjax, amare, marion and the new big KT. However without Amare you can't expect Nash's assists to remain the same or go higher. Nash will have to score more points therefor lessoning his distrubution numbers and attempts. I believe nash will average the 16 - 19 ppg and around the 8-10 assists. He will still have high assists coz hes a past first PG and still has many capable options on the court for him to dish to. However i do see a slight decline in his assist numbers.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

34ppierce said:


> people, even me, are predicting a big season for nash, marion and bell, but now that amares out, teams will likely target the offensive anitiator more than ever, with double teams and so forth,* leaving Shaun Marion (who still can take on most power forwards) trying to be the muscle of the team*....more then ever will they have to rely on their perimeter players....nash will find it difficult without Amare, he will find a way to score 16-19ppg but i dont think he will lead the NBA in assists...


Marion is not a scorer or a shooter. He's a garbage player. He picks up the leftover scraps, putbacks and so on, open threes with nobody around, fast breaks, etc. If you think he's going to be a go-to guy to take it to the defense one on one when you need a bucket then you're in for a long season. He's good at what he does. He'll fail horribly trying to be a main offensive option. His terrible form won't let him shoot over top of a defense unless it's on a layup.


----------



## dwade3 (Sep 12, 2005)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Marion is not a scorer or a shooter. He's a garbage player. He picks up the leftover scraps, putbacks and so on, open threes with nobody around, fast breaks, etc. If you think he's going to be a go-to guy to take it to the defense one on one when you need a bucket then you're in for a long season. He's good at what he does. He'll fail horribly trying to be a main offensive option. His terrible form won't let him shoot over top of a defense unless it's on a layup.


thats why he said he'd TRY and be the muscle/offence.....(i was with him when he rote it)


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

dwade3 said:


> thats why he said he'd TRY and be the muscle/offence.....(i was with him when he rote it)


And, as I said, he would fail miserably at that role.


----------



## Flanders (Jul 24, 2004)

ljt said:


> 15-18 ppg and 7-9 apg!


yes.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

I think Nash's going to take on more of the scoring load, especially with Amare being out early. 20 ppg and 8 apg. I don't really see Nash putting up big assist numbers until Amare comes back, but by then it should skyrocket.


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

Before Amare comes back: 19 PPG/8 APG 
After: 16 PPG/11 APG
Overall: 17.5 PPG/9.5 APG


----------



## TonyMontana_83 (Dec 4, 2004)

I think it'd be great if Phoenix proved to everyone that it is the system, not the players that were the reason for their success last year. If they can put up the Team PPG they put up last year and win the Pacific division again it would be huge for the game itself. Talent level is obviously always gonna be important, but if they can win over 50 games with the roster they have now then people would have to agree that there's just something about the way the Suns play that produces wins.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Nash should score more, probably 18-19 points a game.

Assists wise, he will put up around 8 a game. Kurt Thomas is a quarter of Amare's finishing capabilities.

Shawn Marion is still the best finishing player not named Amare. I expect Marion to slash more and be Nash's number 1 finisher.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

I agree that it is the system that allows each player to play their style. You wont see Nash hogging the ball at the top of the key over dribbling, as the Suns offense is so open and loose.


----------

